# I'm at a job



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Right now where the customer asked me if the high pressure I just diagnosed in his home would be related to the fill valves in his house.


The plumber before me? 



Has replaced the fill valves in 3 toilets, 4 different times in 10 years.


Never once did they address/identify/resolve the high water pressure issue. 


I'm going to make sure when I get this guys name today that I build collateral damage for him, for a good reason for screwing these customers over, not having the scruples to let the customer be aware of WHY these issues are presenting themselves.


I am going to have a field day with this guy's reputation and I'm not backin down. There's nothing worse than a deceptive tradesmen and I don't care if he "doesn't know" or not.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Good for you!
It used to make me mad because the employees at the shop where I used to work at could come and unstop a drain, but that was it. Never once tried to figure out what caused the problem.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

I just did a prv last week and before that pressure was 165 psi.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

muck said:


> I just did a prv last week and before that pressure was 165 psi.


Bet the T&P was blowing water out of the water heater at that pressure.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Thats one problem we don't have here.
Our municipal pressure is only 60psi.


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Bet the T&P was blowing water out of the water heater at that pressure.


 thats why i got a call :thumbsup:


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

should have just put a plug in the T&P


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

SPH said:


> should have just put a plug in the T&P


 make sure you slap a NASA sticker on the side when your done capping it.:laughing: 5,4,3,2.....


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

SPH said:


> should have just put a plug in the T&P


I almost got fired for refusing to do that once. I interrupted the boss and said I quit.

He is no longer in business. I'd like to think I contributed to that.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Dang 22, was this his office?


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

muck said:


> I just did a prv last week and before that pressure was 165 psi.


 
I wonder what that shower felt like?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Did you work for a plumber or a handyman?


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

worst pressure I ever dealt with was... wait... I don't know what it was... because it blew up my pressure gauge. not as in "it exploded" but as in, "it pegged out and completley destroyed itself in an instant".

I estimated 550 psi.

they had ruined faucets, ruined WH, ruined everything.

the primary PRV had failed, and then the secondary one wasn't built to handle the high pressure. 

I talked them into redundant primary PRV's and redundant relief valves plus a third relief valve piped up above ground level and shooting out over the road. that same road the water company guys traveled every single day. it was at a lower setting than the other two.

that whole thing cost them thousands.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

muck said:


> I just did a prv last week and before that pressure was 165 psi.


Jeez!! Highest I ever found was 140 !


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

SPH said:


> should have just put a plug in the T&P


my boss tells me to do that all the time :yes:


----------



## austinplumber (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I did a prv and just adjust the pressure to 100 psi. Is that wrong or right?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, IPC says you need a PRV if 80 psi. So i would say 100 psi isn't a great idea.


Plumber Jim


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

austinplumber said:


> Well I did a prv and just adjust the pressure to 100 psi. Is that wrong or right?


 

Tell us the model # of the PRV you did this to. :blink:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

You can get higher (up to 125) at irrigation supply houses. So can we make fun of this guy untill he gets booted?


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

oh he made an intro.....

with a q like that i doubt he a plumber...


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

UPC says 80 PSI


----------



## sweetness09 (Feb 26, 2009)

We have run across numerous houses with 100-150 pounds... With no prv installed. Hardest thing is trying to get someone who has lived in the home for 20 years without any problems to install a prv.. frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

My last house had 100 psi when i moved in. I installed a prv even though the house was 10 years old and I would guess it was that way. I would ask the cumstomer If they tested the pressure and it was always 100 psi. maybe the pressure has since been raised.

Plumber Jim


----------

